# Low tech tank. Really?



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Look at these angelfish. They are not Altums but a species that is pretty close. Manacapuru angels.
Tank is interesting because of the simple beauty, sense of tranquility + ease of care.

Tank is 6' x 2.5' x 1.5'.

130 gallons.

Flow - 1300 gallons an hour.
Filter volume - 6 gallons. (3 of them are a wet dry.)

Light - 2 x 54 T5HO with individual reflectors

Light period - 10 hours a day.

No CO2.

No fertilizers.

No detectable N.
No detectable P.






--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Lower light plants and slow growing. Not densely plants. Beautiful!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

very very nice....thanks Niko


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That tank is amazing. The more of these I see, the more I start to think that it all boils down to flow. And it looks like his flow is all coming form one point, not several (like I have in my "test"...with the flow generating within the tank from 3 spots).


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I just drop my powerade in amazement... realy makes people rethink about do i want a high light fast growing tank, or a simple low light slow growing simple tank like that...

now look at this one drooling... I got the angelfish makes me re think about how robert and me aquascaped my 55g.


----------

